
Android is open source really..? - ronykroy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/10/googles-iron-grip-on-android-controlling-open-source-by-any-means-necessary/
======
SuperNinKenDo
Good article, but should be marked with a year, it's fairly old. Tack "[2013]"
on the end as is the accepted practice here. I enjoyed reading it though.

------
ronykroy
To the few who think android is still open source... context for the EU fine

